# Sentence order in Hebrew translation



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 5, 2022)

For translating Hebrew, is the order of the sentence stuck to, so that verse 1a is always before 1b in English translation? What about translation for singing?


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jun 5, 2022)

Hebrew word order isn't that different from English word order. The main difference is that English sentences are ordered subject-verb-object, and Hebrew is verb-subject-object. So it's necessary to reverse the subject and the verb when translating.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 5, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> Hebrew word order isn't that different from English word order. The main difference is that English sentences are ordered subject-verb-object, and Hebrew is verb-subject-object. So it's necessary to reverse the subject and the verb when translating.


But putting, say, the first half of the verse last and the last first is getting things out of order, correct? Or not? For example below.
Psalm 33:4
For the word of the LORD _is_ right; and all his works _are done_ in truth
as
For all His work is done in truth, [4b]
Because Jehovah’s word is right. [4a]


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 5, 2022)

Chris, in that particular verse, the Hebrew word "chi" (which means "for" or "because") is at the beginning of the verse, which ties the phrase in question to the previous verse. By reversing the order of the clauses the translation you adduce makes the "chi" to depend on the second half of the verse. So that would be a mistranslation, in my estimation.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 5, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> Chris, in that particular verse, the Hebrew word "chi" (which means "for" or "because") is at the beginning of the verse, which ties the phrase in question to the previous verse. By reversing the order of the clauses the translation you adduce makes the "chi" to depend on the second half of the verse. So that would be a mistranslation, in my estimation.


Thanks Lane! So there may be situation where it might not be that clear cut but in this case there is good reason to call it a mistake.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 5, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks Lane! So there may be situation where it might not be that clear cut but in this case there is good reason to call it a mistake.


Indeed. A good summary of the situation as I see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

